# Official Playstation 3 Thread



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I went through the last year of threads and couldn't find any for just ps3 and related news. I did find the ps3 release thread but that discussed just the release of the system, the ebayers, and other crap.

I wanted to get an official thread going to discuss upcoming games, current games, screen names, news, articles, problems, etc about/with the playstation 3.

(List of PS3 owners and their screen names. PM me if you want me to add you to this list)

Pfury Name - PS3 Name
b_ack51 - b_ack51
PacmanXSA - PacmanXSA
Curley - KNINE
Sheppard - piranha0522
vinizuh - preludeMQ
mdmedicine - mdmedicine
boozehound420 - Surrey_Drunk 
Steelrain - oneofthefew
Mattones - Mattones
scrappy - scrappymarcel
skunkbuffour20 - Snidro
piranha_guy_dan - piranha_guy_dan
skubasteve - SkubaSnax 
rick james - wingnut3
watermonst3rs - IcebergP

Current games I have:
NCAA Football 2008
Motorstorm
Warhawk
Call of Duty 4
Transformers

Today the highly anticipated Warhawk came out and I'm picking my copy up after work from Gamestop. I needed to get the headset so $20 more wasn't a bad deal. So far the reviews are good, giving it a 4 star rating. They say there need to be more maps but that'll probably happen soon in the playstation store.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

My cousin is moving in with us and he has a ps3, im not sure what games he has though.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I want a Ps3 and I want that Grand theft auto 4 game. Its coming out in November 17th right?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> I want a Ps3 and I want that Grand theft auto 4 game. Its coming out in November 17th right?


They pushed back the release date, it wont be out til next year.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

the new fight night coming out for ps3 looks awesome


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

call of duty 4 for ps3









oh, to the other guys, i couldn't get any more keys for the beta. sorry about that :/


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

/waits for the retarded kids to come in and jabber about how the 360 is better.

I'm liking assassins creed. that looks like its going to be a kick ass game. and GT5 of course thatsjust badasseed.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

360 is better :rasp:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Call of Duty 4 will be sick!

My current Games:

Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Fight Night Round3
Madden 07
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 07
The Godfather
Sonic The Hedgehog
Tony Hawks Project 8

Splinter Cell and Fight Night are by far my favs


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mike123 said:


> 360 is better :rasp:


Damn! You beat me to it.

Wii mushroom stomps the POS3 and the 360!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

PROUD 360 OWNER..... I use to own ps2 and Xbox and IMO ps2 was a better buy then the Xbox. Only thing that I liked about the Xbox was Halo. Now we have 360 VS: PS3 (Wii is more for family), IMO I think that the 360 is a much better buy.

Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Guys keep it on topic, don't bash the 360 or say its better. This thread is for the PS3. Don't bash the PS3 unless you have one and have a reason other than "OMG 360 R0X0R$! BBQ!!! PS3 SUX!" There's already 10 billion threads on the internet that are PS3 vs 360, this thread should just be a place for Playstation owners to talk about new games, new functionality (system updates), new downloads, old games, etc.

So please keep the fanboy argument/bashing out of here, I don't want to ask a mod to clean up posts. I've played all 3 systems and personally like PS3 the best. It might not have as many games out there yet but they do have good quality games and me living in my own house I can only afford to buy a few games anyways so no need to have a library of 1,000 games and only 4 of them being good. 360 is a good system don't get me wrong, but personally I chose PS3 after playing both. Alright so thats enough of talking about keeping the thread clean. 360 owners, fill free to start a thread for your system. Don't forget to include the RROD problem







(jk)

Okay so I got Warhawk last night around 4pm, played for 2 hours straight. Roommate jumped on a server too, definately a fun game once you take off all the invert on the controllers. Got used to using the directional pad to switch missiles when flying a Warhawk and started getting good. Still some guys up there in the sky were destroying me, but I'd come back and get them the next time. One fun thing was jumping in the anti-aircraft guns and shooting at warhawks above me, helped bump up my score by 20 points.

After 2 hours of playing I went to volleyball and then came back, showered and jumped right back on the game. Played for about another 1.5 hours before I had to call it a night and get some sleep. Now I'm tired but can't wait to get back to play some more games.

One problem I'm having right now is setting up the bluetooth headset.

If anyone is wondering to get warhawk, its definately worth it if you have the online connection. Definately a great game.






I almost forgot the binoculears (sp) is almost. Use them to find someone sitting in a tank and boom artillery hits them when you fire at them. The maps and levels are beautiful, I cannot wait till they release more maps. Bazooka is great.











I give the game 4.8 out of 5.0. Only reason I didn't give it a 5 out of 5 cause I wish it would be first person. (I'm a huge battlefield 2 fan thats why). But other than that I'm completely impressed. I've very happy I preordered the game because at 4pm it was sold out around here.

*
Shepard, *
How is that Sonic game? I'm not a huge sonic fan but my friend is and I was thinking of picking it up (when it hits like $20 or $30) for her so that she can play some games when she visits.

*BS*
Yeah Assassin's creed looks sweet as hell and well GT5 I'm in love with. Looking at it so far, you cannot tell if its a real video of real cars or a game video. Just looks insane.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

With all due respect.... I havent seen ANY new games come out for the PS3?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> With all due respect.... I havent seen ANY new games come out for the PS3?


Then you must be blind son. Just yesterday Warhawk was released which is a huge title. Definately a must own game for any ps3 owner. You might have not seen it cause it sold out here pretty quickly. Watch the videos that I posted above. Like I said before I'd rather take quality over quantity. Please feel free to create a 360 thread.

Killzone: http://www.n4g.com/NewsCom-62450.aspx (7 minutes)
http://www.n4g.com/News-62493.aspx (25 minute 2 level walkthrough)

GT5 Prologue: http://uk.gamespot.com/events/leipzig07/st...%3B2&page=2
http://www.n4g.com/NewsCom-62233.aspx (cockpit view)
* GT5 will be playable at Leipzig, where multiple online features will also be announced.
* GT5 Prologue will be Home compatible!
* While called Prologue, Yamauchi says there will be options to make money, buy cars, etc.
* In the final build, there are ambitions to let you walk around a "town" and look at cars. We imagine this means your Home avatar checking out other people's GT5 cars.
* GT5 Prologue will have 40 cars and 4 tracks, totaling 8 configurations.
* If you use a steering wheel for the game, you can look around the cockpit in cockpit view by moving around the D-Pad. Nice.
* In the full game of Gran Turismo 5, you can fully customize the interior of the car.
* Right now, 16 cars are in each race, but in online modes, the number may shrink to 12.
* Any money, cars, etc. you earn in GT5 Prologue will be able to transfer over to the full Gran Turismo 5.

Plus another few games coming out...

Heavenly Sword
Folklore
Metal Gear Solid 4: just one beautiful game
Haze
Timeshift
Tekken


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

I just got one today. Is it normal for it to make a high pitched whistling noise while running. If I had a dog it would most certainly be going nuts.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

im lookin forward to

-DEVIL MAY CRY 4
-metal gear 4
-tekken 6

and gta is a sh*t game...i dont give damn about it its the same sh*t over and over


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

for a while i was considering buying the ps3 because of assassin's creed...but now it's coming out for the 360 as well...so f*ck that for a party!!

that said, ive only played a PS3 at launch...and it was some incredibly lousy racing game...with dirt and sh*t...it was horrible.

i want to try warhawk...i remember seeing the trailer for it a while ago and i was drooling over it.

id rather spend the 600$ for a PS3 on equipment to setup my marine tank though...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

New System Update (1.92 i believe) yesterday to help out some Warhawk guys I believe. I haven't read what the system update all did but when I find out, I will post it here. (Unless someone beats me).

I'm getting real good at warhawk Puff, if you pick it up, prepare to be shot, bombed, and missiled to death repeatedly.







Puff if you liked Battlefield 2, you'll like warhawk. Its a really nice game that has great maps, good detail, great flying & physics, and the gameplay is amazing. Not as many vehicles as bf2 but still alot of fun especially on a 52 inch hdtv. One other difference is 3rd person vs 1st person. I like the first person better but only took me a minute to get used to third person.



boozehound420 said:


> I just got one today. Is it normal for it to make a high pitched whistling noise while running. If I had a dog it would most certainly be going nuts.


I would say no. Mine is perfectly quiet to be honest. I know the 360 is loud, the Wii is pretty quiet from what I've experienced but I never hear the ps3. But I also have it hooked up to my surround sound so maybe the 5.1 is covering the ps3. I would honestly get it exchanged. I'll check mine out today with the stereo on mute to listen. I'll let you know.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ya, its not supposed to make this damn noise. Its ubearable, gives me a headache unless my TV is on full blast. Fucken bullshit. The thing is I payed 200$ for it, brand new in the box. But with no receipt or proof of purchase. So i'm fucked, I'm goona try and get this guy to give me another one or give me my money back though.

I found out through playstation US website that theres a bunch of other people with the same problem. They narrowed it down to a range of serial numbers. Pretty much a huge batch of them that were built in january of 07. Sony is replacing them for people who can prove they bought it, unlike me. Some people reported exchanging it back up to 5 times, until they realized the entire stores stock was in the same serial # range.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like lair was a flop, it got bad reviews apparently it looks good but thats about it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mike123 said:


> Looks like lair was a flop, it got bad reviews apparently it looks good but thats about it.


Most of the bad reviews came from the fact you need to use the six-axis to control the dragon which depending on the gamer could affect their opinion of it. There is actually a way to use a logitech remote that will enable using the analog sticks instead. I've read to rent the game first and make your own opinion, some love it, some hate it. not much in the middle.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone else pick up warhawk? If you have a PS3, you need to get this game.

Also was reading something interesting about game reviewers, how a certain magazine would bash on madden on the ps3 and give the game a 8.8 or whatever due to the framerate and then a higher score on the 360 cause of the framerate. Then the game Dirt which has a better framerate on the ps3 got the same score as it did on the 360. Just reminds you that game reviewers are biased too.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

need_redz said:


> im lookin forward to
> 
> -DEVIL MAY CRY 4
> -metal gear 4
> ...


Same here, but I'm waiting till these games actually come out before I buy another ps3 (sold mine).

Tekken 6
God of War III
DMC 4

Played GTA 5 demo the other day it was cool but hard. Tekken 5 DR online has huge lag issues for advanced players, but least it's online now. Only game I actually like on ps3 right now is Fight Night Rnd 3. It's gonna take another year or so for game developers to use the full potential of the ps3 like they did for God of War II on PS2. Which they say is 99% better than all ps3 games.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

officially hooked to warhawk. I didnt end up deciding between the ps3 and 360. just got both. Overall I would say the ps3 is better than the 360 because it has the blu ray drive in it not only for the movies but the games store more content, but the games that are exclusive to 360 are irresistible.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yo kevinw424, whats your ps3 username? I'll add you and maybe play ya in a few games of warhawk sometime.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Warhawk homepage with stats coming soon http://www.warhawk.com/#/wh/language/


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Warhawk homepage with stats coming soon http://www.warhawk.com/#/wh/language/


What is warhawk b_ack?

I saw a video of a fella flying round in a plane, thought it was a shooter?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Warhawk homepage with stats coming soon http://www.warhawk.com/#/wh/language/


What is warhawk b_ack?

I saw a video of a fella flying round in a plane, thought it was a shooter?
[/quote]

You ask and you shall receive. Its a third person view game. Where you can run around on the ground and shoot people, throw grenades, land mines, flame throwers, guns, rocket launchers, binocleaurs to call in artillery strikes, etc. You can also jump into anti-aircraft guns, shoot down planes like that. You can jump into jeeps or tanks. You can also jump into a warhawk (hovering plane) and fly around the map bombing people on the ground, shooting people/jets/vehicles on ground/in air, missile them (different types of missiles/weapons to be used), drop air mines. Its pretty much a smaller version of battlefield 2. Here are some videos showing the gameplay.

A quick video (it appears its sorta fast forwarded through some scenes)





IGN video (early video of it still in the dev stages)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

40gb PS3 announced
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6180463.html?...newstop;title;2


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> 40gb PS3 announced
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6180463.html?...newstop;title;2


I think that is only for UK people. Makes no sense to release such a down tuned version here in the US when we already have a 20,60 and 80Gb version of the unit. All of that can have their HD's upgraded to 200gb+. I need the PS2 backwards compatiblity. Cause if I upgrade to the PS3 I want to be able to play the guitar hero that I just paid 80 bucks for.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

watermonst3rs said:


> im lookin forward to
> 
> -DEVIL MAY CRY 4
> -metal gear 4
> ...


Same here, but I'm waiting till these games actually come out before I buy another ps3 (sold mine).

Tekken 6
God of War III
DMC 4

Played GTA 5 demo the other day it was cool but hard. Tekken 5 DR online has huge lag issues for advanced players, but least it's online now. Only game I actually like on ps3 right now is Fight Night Rnd 3. It's gonna take another year or so for game developers to use the full potential of the ps3 like they did for God of War II on PS2. Which they say is 99% better than all ps3 games.
[/quote]
i didnt even know god of war 3 is comin out for ps3,thats awsome and GOW is a wicked game..one of my fav...i played the first 2 and i loved them


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

My PS3 name is PacmanXSA.

Currently have:

Madden 08
NHL 08
Call of Duty 3
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Oblivion

Pac


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

OK heres my take on why the PS3 has flopped so bad........

The 3 main players in the console wars have always had there own niche.
Nintendo targeted younger kids and long time gamers with games that looked cute and played like a dream.
Xbox was aimed at the techie geeks who cared about graphics, framerates and all that stuff, they also targeted the PC crowd with online play
Song always had a massive lead in the race by selling an affordable machine that had all the most popular video game franchises, like madden, fifa, tiger woods, tomb raider etc etc

I think sony lost alot of users when they tried following the xbox's lead by making a very powerfull and expensive machine.
9/10 video games players just want a cheap machine that they can have fun with..thats why the wii has been a huge success

The PS2 was always the most popular machine last time round, this time its gone from 1st place to distant 3rd, 5th if you include the PSP and the DS

They should have stuck with what they did best


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> 40gb PS3 announced
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6180463.html?...newstop;title;2


I think that is only for UK people. Makes no sense to release such a down tuned version here in the US when we already have a 20,60 and 80Gb version of the unit. All of that can have their HD's upgraded to 200gb+. I need the PS2 backwards compatiblity. Cause if I upgrade to the PS3 I want to be able to play the guitar hero that I just paid 80 bucks for.
[/quote]

Its also rumored to hit the US too. That was just the first confirmation of the system has been produced. I bet we'll see it in the US before christmas time.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Finally got a working ps3 again. I had a "fatal error" and had to send it into sony. I had no proof of purchase, only paid 200$ for the original one. For a flat rate of $180 I got a brand new system from sony. They sent me a box, all shipping pre paid, and it only took 2 weeks from me calling them and getting a brand new system. You can throw me on the list of PS3 owners because that service from sony was awesome.

Currently I only own Call of Duty 3. Awesome game. I cant get my TV to go into high def, even know its supposed to support 1080i and it still looks awesome at 480i. Crazy.

Time to go hit up a game rental place today.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> Finally got a working ps3 again. I had a "fatal error" and had to send it into sony. I had no proof of purchase, only paid 200$ for the original one. For a flat rate of $180 I got a brand new system from sony. They sent me a box, all shipping pre paid, and it only took 2 weeks from me calling them and getting a brand new system. You can throw me on the list of PS3 owners because that service from sony was awesome.
> 
> Currently I only own Call of Duty 3. Awesome game. I cant get my TV to go into high def, even know its supposed to support 1080i and it still looks awesome at 480i. Crazy.
> 
> Time to go hit up a game rental place today.


Are you having problems with your high def tv? Or did you not set the PS3 to 1080i or 720p? (i think its under system settings -> display settings)

What connection are you using, component or hdmi?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Finally got a working ps3 again. I had a "fatal error" and had to send it into sony. I had no proof of purchase, only paid 200$ for the original one. For a flat rate of $180 I got a brand new system from sony. They sent me a box, all shipping pre paid, and it only took 2 weeks from me calling them and getting a brand new system. You can throw me on the list of PS3 owners because that service from sony was awesome.
> 
> Currently I only own Call of Duty 3. Awesome game. I cant get my TV to go into high def, even know its supposed to support 1080i and it still looks awesome at 480i. Crazy.
> 
> Time to go hit up a game rental place today.


Are you having problems with your high def tv? Or did you not set the PS3 to 1080i or 720p? (i think its under system settings -> display settings)

What connection are you using, component or hdmi?
[/quote]

Its my TV, I set the PS3 and all I get is static lines with rainbow colors. It happend with my first ps3, then the replacement still. Also it works on my brothers 1080p TV perfect.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> Finally got a working ps3 again. I had a "fatal error" and had to send it into sony. I had no proof of purchase, only paid 200$ for the original one. For a flat rate of $180 I got a brand new system from sony. They sent me a box, all shipping pre paid, and it only took 2 weeks from me calling them and getting a brand new system. You can throw me on the list of PS3 owners because that service from sony was awesome.
> 
> Currently I only own Call of Duty 3. Awesome game. I cant get my TV to go into high def, even know its supposed to support 1080i and it still looks awesome at 480i. Crazy.
> 
> Time to go hit up a game rental place today.


Are you having problems with your high def tv? Or did you not set the PS3 to 1080i or 720p? (i think its under system settings -> display settings)

What connection are you using, component or hdmi?
[/quote]

Its my TV, I set the PS3 and all I get is static lines with rainbow colors. It happend with my first ps3, then the replacement still. Also it works on my brothers 1080p TV perfect.
[/quote]

Sounds like its time for a new tv.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Boozehound: What kind of TV and connections are you using?

Pac


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

its an AKAI 46" rear projection. I baught it cheap at a liquidation store. Was only supposed to be a scratched screen but theres more problams then that. After doing some research online I found out this TV is a piece of sh*t. Theres not a single person who recommends it. Even AKAI has attempted to cut off all ties to this one TV.

The DVI port wont work with an HDMI converter so I've been using the component ports for most things. The color is still amazing, so thats the only reason why I don't smash it. Its better then my brothers LCD and my friends plasma.

Rented Warhawk and F.E.A.R yesterday. Warhawk is nuts. One of the best games I've played in a long time, its a for shur purchase asap for me. Last night I was at a friends house, they were playing HALO3 and I couldn't even enjoy it after 3 hours of warhawk. It was too boring. Two other guys who tried out warhawk agreed. There not into gaming, sucked at warhawk and still said HALO3 sucks ass compared to it.

FEAR is a nuts game. Alot like max payne. Its a fun game but I dont think its one to own. I'll try and beat it in 5 days and that'll be it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> 40gb PS3 announced
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6180463.html?...newstop;title;2


I think that is only for UK people. Makes no sense to release such a down tuned version here in the US when we already have a 20,60 and 80Gb version of the unit. All of that can have their HD's upgraded to 200gb+. I need the PS2 backwards compatiblity. Cause if I upgrade to the PS3 I want to be able to play the guitar hero that I just paid 80 bucks for.
[/quote]

Its also rumored to hit the US too.  That was just the first confirmation of the system has been produced. I bet we'll see it in the US before christmas time.
[/quote]

If thats the case that will just push the remaining 20GB's out there even lower in price and then it would be worth it to snatch one up and upgrade the hard drive. Sure you won't get wifi but you will still have backward compatiblity. and the Wifi can be added.

My getting a PS3 just got that much closer.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> its an AKAI 46" rear projection. I baught it cheap at a liquidation store. Was only supposed to be a scratched screen but theres more problams then that. After doing some research online I found out this TV is a piece of sh*t. Theres not a single person who recommends it. Even AKAI has attempted to cut off all ties to this one TV.
> 
> The DVI port wont work with an HDMI converter so I've been using the component ports for most things. The color is still amazing, so thats the only reason why I don't smash it. Its better then my brothers LCD and my friends plasma.
> 
> ...


Fear I played on PC and its alright. Its a good game to rent. Check out resistance Fall of Man. That's always a good game. Right now warhawk is my favorite, its just pure chaos. The best is capture the flag.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

whats up back? what time do i usually get on warhawk? that game is sick with it! my screen is KNINE... let me know dude... do you have Tom Clancy Vegas?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually jump on weekdays after 5pm and sometimes around 9pm or 10pm. Depends on what I'm up to, I'll send you a friend request and then I can check for you before I jump into a game.

Nope, dont have Vegas. Never got into those games.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Official US PSN Store update for 10/11:

http://blog.us.playstation.com...ate-5/

Quote:
Games:
Everyday Shooter ($9.99 US)

Demos:
Ratchet and Clank Future: ToD Demo
NHL 2K8 Demo
Conan Demo

Game Videos:
Uncharted Behind The Scenes II
Folklore Launch Trailer
Fallout 3 Teaser Trailer

Movie Trailers:
The Assassination of Jesse James
Spiderwick Chronicles
Walk Hard

Wallpaper:
Ratchet and Clank Future: ToD (2)
Everyday Shooter (1)


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Accepted your invoice b_ack









Pac


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Accepted your invoice b_ack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I sent you and Curley both requests. Hopefully see you guys online sometime to play a few games.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good news 
Oct 24th/25th 
GRAN TURISMO PROLOGUE demo as a free d/l.

http://n4g.com/ps3/News-74264.aspx


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Guess what you can play Tekken Darkness online now YEAAAAAAAAA

The only downfall is there making you pay for it all of a sudden


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

CAPONE said:


> The only downfall is there making you pay for it all of a sudden


What? Is this for everything?

Pac


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Curley man, I've seen you online a few times but can never join the games you're in. I think Pacman I saw you sign on a couple nights ago too.

But just picked up Ratchet & Clank for the ps3 during my lunch hour. Only 30 minutes before I get home to play it, I'll write up what I think about it later.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i will be getting a ps3 once the release of GTA and GT5 come out, i am a life long addict to grand turismo infact my screen name originated from gt3


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

UPS is delivering my 60Gig unit today!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> UPS is delivering my 60Gig unit today!!!!


Badass. What games you getting?

I highly suggest Warhawk and Ratchet & Clank, but always download the demos first to check out the games before buying them. Theres no demo for warhawk though, but its a badass game.

I think I played Ratchet & Clank for about 3 hours yesterday. A very fun game with amazing graphics, great gameplay, and looked like a pixar movie. If you have a ps3 and used to love mario brothers, then ratchet & clank is great. Funny characters, good story line, fun maps, interesting weapons, definately check it out.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

for those of you that already have it what are the pros or cons to getting one that has the larger/smaller harddrive?

i was contimplating the 40gb system since i can get it for about 400


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

40gb you lose 2 USB drives (nothing important), the memory card drives (nothing important), but the thing people complain about losing is the 40g will not play PS2 games. So you lose backwards compability. At first I thought it was just gonna be software backwards compability but they say it won't play ps2 at all.

Harddrives don't worry about. You can swap them out pretty easily. Just youtube it and it'll show you a 5-10 minute video of how to swap out the harddrive. I think all you need is a laptop harddrive thats been formatted and then just pop it in.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> 40gb you lose 2 USB drives (nothing important), the memory card drives (nothing important), but the thing people complain about losing is* the 40g will not play PS2 games.* So you lose backwards compability. At first I thought it was just gonna be software backwards compability but they say it won't play ps2 at all.
> 
> Harddrives don't worry about. You can swap them out pretty easily. Just youtube it and it'll show you a 5-10 minute video of how to swap out the harddrive. I think all you need is a laptop harddrive thats been formatted and then just pop it in.


eventhough i have a full functional ps2 i would rather have one system set up andi have a ton of ps2 games so i would want the backwards compatibility fro the extra hundo i will stick with the 60 gb

thanks for the info


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A question for PS3 (and 360) owners..

Why dont these systems have web browsers on them?
They have so much useless crap that you are expected to pay more for but why not just add a browser so you can post on fury while lying in bed eating a pizza.
That would have pulled in alot more punters than the blue ray player thingy that no-one cares about!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> A question for PS3 (and 360) owners..
> 
> Why dont these systems have web browsers on them?
> They have so much useless crap that you are expected to pay more for but why not just add a browser so you can post on fury while lying in bed eating a pizza.
> That would have pulled in alot more punters than the blue ray player thingy that no-one cares about!


Actually the PS3 does have a web browser. I have surfed pfury from it, its just the typing part I dislike.

The Blu Ray is actually a great selling point of the ps3. Its one of the best if not the best Blu Ray player on the market currently due to its software updates. Plus the extra storage is nice on each disk for games is nice, I think Heavenly Sword had about 10 gigs of uncompressed music on it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> A question for PS3 (and 360) owners..
> 
> Why dont these systems have web browsers on them?
> They have so much useless crap that you are expected to pay more for but why not just add a browser so you can post on fury while lying in bed eating a pizza.
> That would have pulled in alot more punters than the blue ray player thingy that no-one cares about!


Actually the PS3 does have a web browser. I have surfed pfury from it, its just the typing part I dislike.

The Blu Ray is actually a great selling point of the ps3. Its one of the best if not the best Blu Ray player on the market currently due to its software updates. Plus the extra storage is nice on each disk for games is nice, I think Heavenly Sword had about 10 gigs of uncompressed music on it.
[/quote]
Ah right, then why doesnt the 360 have one?
I guess thats a question for another thread

btw you can keep you bluray


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> A question for PS3 (and 360) owners..
> 
> Why don't these systems have web browsers on them?
> They have so much useless crap that you are expected to pay more for but why not just add a browser so you can post on fury while lying in bed eating a pizza.
> That would have pulled in a lot more punters than the blue ray player thing that no-one cares about!


not only does it have the sony web browser (the same as the PSP). But the PS3 also comes with the ability to install LINUX. It was originally going to come with linux as its OS but they decided it was better to just make it an option.

Its a 1 step process to install linux. Select partition drive in options (this will make linux install along side the PS3operating system, then put in linux CD. Yellow Dog linux for example is free and compatible with the PS3. IT comes with things like firefox, a program for talking on aim/msn, Word processing, email etc. Throw on a bluetooth keyboard and mouse and you have a computer for all your basic needs included with your gaming console.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Ah right, then why doesnt the 360 have one?


Because the 360 SUCKS


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Steelrain said:


> Actually, The Blu-Ray was a HUGE selling point for me


Cool

Hey im selling a music system, its revolutionary and it will render the CD obsolete
Its called a Sony mini disk!

Hurry and buy it, EVERYONE will want one soon!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Crysis anyone?hehe


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> /waits for the retarded kids to come in and jabber about how the 360 is better.
> 
> I'm liking assassins creed. that looks like its going to be a kick ass game. and GT5 of course thatsjust badasseed.


Super Mario 3


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> OK heres my take on why the PS3 has flopped so bad........
> 
> The 3 main players in the console wars have always had there own niche.
> Nintendo targeted younger kids and long time gamers with games that looked cute and played like a dream.
> ...


ps3 is still in the game and imo gonna be at the top once again soon enough.
2 big titles have just went exclusive for ps3 and dropped 360. HAZE and Unreal Tournament III. once all the big title games come out, MGS4, MGS4 online, GT5, FFXIII, FFXIII Versus, Devil May Cry 4, Kill zone 2, Drakes Fortune, RES5, and much more, sony will be once again one of the best entertainment systems out there.

i have ps3 premium 60gig and 360 elite.

PSN: preludeMQ
Xbox live GT: preludeMQ

who ever wants to battle in warhawk or halo add me!


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Actually, The Blu-Ray was a HUGE selling point for me


Cool

Hey im selling a music system, its revolutionary and it will render the CD obsolete
Its called a Sony mini disk!

Hurry and buy it, EVERYONE will want one soon!








[/quote]

The problem with the mini disc was there were no record companies backing it, The Blu-Ray is backed by:
Warner Bros.
Disney (Buena Vista)
Fox
Lionsgate
MGM
Sony Pictures

As apposed to the HD-DVD which i backed by :
Warner Bros.
Paramount
Universal Studios


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll be online today and this weekend... look for me b_ack51 (add me)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


Hey B_Atch
Id get double your XP points by killing twice as many people


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


Hey B_Atch
Id get double your XP points by killing twice as many people








[/quote]

Get call of duty 4 for a ps3 and I'll play you anyday. I'll stab you before you can even get a shot off.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


Hey B_Atch
Id get double your XP points by killing twice as many people








[/quote]

Get call of duty 4 for a ps3 and I'll play you anyday. I'll stab you before you can even get a shot off.








[/quote]
This is how it would go...

You would spot me crouching in a corner sniper rifle in hand..
You get your knife out and start lunging towards me...
My claymore clicks... BOOM

+10


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


Hey B_Atch
Id get double your XP points by killing twice as many people








[/quote]

Get call of duty 4 for a ps3 and I'll play you anyday. I'll stab you before you can even get a shot off.








[/quote]
This is how it would go...

You would spot me crouching in a corner sniper rifle in hand..
You get your knife out and start lunging towards me...
My claymore clicks... BOOM

+10








[/quote]

or I could hold a grenade then launch it at you, when it hits you BOOM you dead.

I haven't gotten the 50 cal sniper rifle yet, but when I do I'll probably start sniping with that a few times. Right now I'm all about silenced p90.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


Hey B_Atch
Id get double your XP points by killing twice as many people








[/quote]

Get call of duty 4 for a ps3 and I'll play you anyday. I'll stab you before you can even get a shot off.








[/quote]
This is how it would go...

You would spot me crouching in a corner sniper rifle in hand..
You get your knife out and start lunging towards me...
My claymore clicks... BOOM

+10








[/quote]

or I could hold a grenade then launch it at you, when it hits you BOOM you dead.

I haven't gotten the 50 cal sniper rifle yet, but when I do I'll probably start sniping with that a few times. Right now I'm all about silenced p90.
[/quote]
Iv not unlocked the .50 cal yet, not unlockedcthe P90 for that matter
Im level 40, usually use the RPD with grip..i use the overkill perk so i can carry the dragunov and iron lungs as the other perk.
Does the job for me.
Iv never been more into a video game than i am with this, not even gears of war


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> This weekend only for Call of Duty 4 (PS3), there is gonna be double XP points all weekend till monday. Started about 30 minutes ago, I'll be online, send me a message or invite if you want.


Hey B_Atch
Id get double your XP points by killing twice as many people








[/quote]

Get call of duty 4 for a ps3 and I'll play you anyday. I'll stab you before you can even get a shot off.








[/quote]
This is how it would go...

You would spot me crouching in a corner sniper rifle in hand..
You get your knife out and start lunging towards me...
My claymore clicks... BOOM

+10








[/quote]

or I could hold a grenade then launch it at you, when it hits you BOOM you dead.

I haven't gotten the 50 cal sniper rifle yet, but when I do I'll probably start sniping with that a few times. Right now I'm all about silenced p90.
[/quote]
Iv not unlocked the .50 cal yet, not unlockedcthe P90 for that matter
Im level 40, usually use the RPD with grip..i use the overkill perk so i can carry the dragunov and iron lungs as the other perk.
Does the job for me.
Iv never been more into a video game than i am with this, not even gears of war
[/quote]

I just unlocked the 50 cal sniper rifle!!! Its beautiful.

I run around with:

P90 silenced
handgun silenced
1 stun grenade
UAV Jammer
3 Frag Grenades
Extreme Conditioning

Just run around the map, no one knows where you are. Always get that first shot off or sneak up on people from behind.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Iv just discovered the joys of C4, never had so much fun killing folk!

It works a treat on the vacant map, just pop in anywhere along those dark corridors and hide just infront of the 2 large windows

Love it!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Iv just discovered the joys of C4, never had so much fun killing folk!
> 
> It works a treat on the vacant map, just pop in anywhere along those dark corridors and hide just infront of the 2 large windows
> 
> Love it!


Also if you play headquarters, C4 the headquarters. Then hide somewhere and when the other team tries to destroy or cap HQ, just detonate it.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone have UT3 yet, i was thinking about picking it up but i wanted to hear what otehr people have to say about it first.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Saw as primary (red dot)
.50 cal as secondary
x3 frag
Iron lungs 
= me raping you

or

p90 (red dot)
claymores
extra ammo
faster reloading

or my silent killer class

silenced G35
UAV jammer
Silent walking
and Whatever I feel like for my explosive perk


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

just grabbed unreal tournament 3 and Half life orange box today. Tried out UT3 for 20 minutes or so and it kicks ass. The classic style with next gen graphics, a must have for me. I got lots of hours of half life to go though so I wont be getting too into that game yet.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Newbie to this thread. I don't feel like reading it all but....

What's the major difference between the $399 PS3 and the $499 version?

Appreciate the help since I plan to buy one of them soon.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Newbie to this thread. I don't feel like reading it all but....
> 
> What's the major difference between the $399 PS3 and the $499 version?
> 
> Appreciate the help since I plan to buy one of them soon.


The size of the hard drive. Im not sure how big the hard drives are, but the bigger one is the more expensive one.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Newbie to this thread. I don't feel like reading it all but....
> 
> What's the major difference between the $399 PS3 and the $499 version?
> 
> Appreciate the help since I plan to buy one of them soon.


Okay the differences between the $399 and $499.

$399 = 40 gb harddrive
2 USB drives (use for charging controllers, use for guitar hero 3 guitar)
no memory card readers
no PS2 backwards compability but will play PS1 games
quieter cooling system

$499 = 80 gb harddrive
4 USB drives
should have memory card readers (not positive)
has limited PS2 backwards compability and will play PS1 games


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I keep hearing that the PS3 version of the orange box is riddled with slowdown?
It was the same with pro evolution soccer 08 which is almost unplayable yet fine on the 360!
How has that happened?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I keep hearing that the PS3 version of the orange box is riddled with slowdown?
> It was the same with pro evolution soccer 08 which is almost unplayable yet fine on the 360!
> How has that happened?


I know for EA games, that EA developers are just lazy people who port the game from the 360 to the ps3 which you just cannot do. Plus the development kit for the ps3 was expensive but they have lowered the price for it so that should help. It just takes time to understand the system.

Orange box I'd probably get for PC if I did pick it up. But I'm still busy with COD4.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I keep hearing that the PS3 version of the orange box is riddled with slowdown?
> It was the same with pro evolution soccer 08 which is almost unplayable yet fine on the 360!
> How has that happened?


I heard that aswell. But I've had no problems with it so far. With about 4 hours of playing time I've had lag maybe 3 times, And it doesnt bother me. Definitly not as bad as people were making it seem. Unless your a gamer with a 4000$ PC who counts frame rates and pixels as they play you wont notice anything.

You'd think a game 3 years old would be PERFECT though. Game developers seem to always take the quick way these days. ts still a must buy, If i had a gaming PC I would have got it for that but all I got is my ps3 so it will do just fine.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Any new PS3 owner after Christmas?

I got more games for christmas than I have time for:









Oblivion
Rachet And Clank : tools of destruction
The Eye Of Judgement
Call Of Duty 4
Uncharted : Drakes fortune
Warhawk


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I keep hearing that the PS3 version of the orange box is riddled with slowdown?
> It was the same with pro evolution soccer 08 which is almost unplayable yet fine on the 360!
> How has that happened?


madden 08 blows so hard on ps3 it's not even playable.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Steelrain said:


> Any new PS3 owner after Christmas?
> 
> I got more games for christmas than I have time for:
> 
> ...


I just beat ratchet and clank on christmas so now I'm working on the challenge mode.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I just got my PS3 online the other day. I've been playing Call of Duty 4 like crazy (although im terrible at it)

My tag is: piranha0522 if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I picked one up 2 days ago,but just for the blueray player.I may consider getting rockband for it.I do all my gaming on the pc.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Updated the first post with new ps3 usernames!

I'm trying to get the first post updated with all the usernames from pfury, that way we can play against each other online.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

anyone install linux on their ps3 yet??


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

A proud new PS3 owner! 40 gig.

I own

COD4
Ghost Recon
Rainbow 6 Vegas,

I got Recon and Vegas with my PS3 which also included Spider man. I told myself i will beat Ghost Recon then play COD4 but its so additcting online! I have yet to start any missions just have been playing online.

Anyone who wishes to add me just use my P-Fury Username 'Mattones'


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

From what i hear if you hold a little longer the updates will roll down and you will be able to play all ps2 games on the ps3..

not a fact but thats what i hear.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Mattones said:


> A proud new PS3 owner! 40 gig.
> 
> I own
> 
> ...


I watched some video's on you tube...Its really simple to plug a 250Gb hard drive in there without voiding your warranty.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

___ said:


> From what i hear if you hold a little longer the updates will roll down and you will be able to play all ps2 games on the ps3..
> 
> not a fact but thats what i hear.


No sir, won't happen!

The only Playstation SKU that plays ALL ps2 games is the 60 gig model. The 80 gig plays some
The reason for this is that it actually has the "emotion engine" The ps2 CPU in the system, to make a emulator to play all ?thousands of PS2 titles would be WAY to costly. The reason Sony has discountinued all PS3s that play PS2 games is because the PS2 console is still selling strong and they want to keep it that way, more profit for Sony per console sold.

I was lucky enough to get a 60G model "full backwards compatiblity" but to tell you the truth, I've only played 1 PS2 title, Gran Turismo 4...

OH YA---Mattones ----Congrats on the new machine...


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Yea i heard about the 60gig..... i've been looking for one but nobodys tired of it yet lol..... What did they go for.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

^ where do you live, my cousin is trying to sell his 60 gig


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Just curious if anyone here uses there PS3 to watch Avi. Movies. I bought a 500 gb external hard drive. converted all my dvd's to avi and now I don't even have to get off the couch to pick a movie. Just curios if anyone else is using theres for that?

Rick James


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

YO RIck, can u walk me thru it... I want to do that... I gonna go pick up the hard drive today. thanks bro


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Curley said:


> YO RIck, can u walk me thru it... I want to do that... I gonna go pick up the hard drive today. thanks bro


Ya, No problem. 
1) Download the program- Fairuse wizard 2.6 
2) Put your dvd into your computer, open Fairuse wizard, 
3) Under options set your quality bar up as high as it goes. I keep my file size at 700Mb unless the movie is over 2 hours long then I bump it up to 900mb. 
4) Click the full auto mode box onto on. That process takes quite a while.
5) Create a file on your hard drive called VIDEO (that is important for your PS3 To recognize)
6) Open the VIDEO folder you can then create any folder you wish in there. I have Action, Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi, Thriller, Comedy, Cartoon, T.v Series Ect..
7) Once the dvd has been converted into the avi file simple take that file and put it into the folder you want. Plug the hard drive into your PS3 through the USB port.
8) Powere on your PS3 and away you go.

I would Recomend buying a 1TB hard drive. I bought a 500Gb and filled it up. (this depends on how many movies you have) My 500Gb holds roughly 700 movies. But you can also store music, in a folder called AUDIO, and pictures in a folder Called PICTURES

If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

Rick James


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Ya, I watch .AVI and DIVX files al the time on my PS3, if fact I just finished watching SuperBad...


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thats a funny ass movie


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> Ya, I watch .AVI and DIVX files al the time on my PS3, if fact I just finished watching SuperBad...


If you download a movie do they sometimes not work even if they are avi?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mattones and Pacman you guys need to get a headphone/headset. I can't stand talking sh*t to you guys and not have a chance to hear what you guys say back.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Rick james said:


> Ya, I watch .AVI and DIVX files al the time on my PS3, if fact I just finished watching SuperBad...


If you download a movie do they sometimes not work even if they are avi?
[/quote]

YA that happens if the file used Xvid decoder.

Use bit torrent and look for AXXO, ROCK , KLAXXON or newartriot.

ALL of there movies work on the PS3...

I know for sure FXG 's videos do not work...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Mine is scrappymarcel if anyone wants to add me.

I play COD4 once and a while, but I mostly play GHIII.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> Ya, I watch .AVI and DIVX files al the time on my PS3, if fact I just finished watching SuperBad...


If you download a movie do they sometimes not work even if they are avi?
[/quote]

YA that happens if the file used Xvid decoder.

Use bit torrent and look for AXXO, ROCK , KLAXXON or newartriot.

ALL of there movies work on the PS3...

I know for sure FXG 's videos do not work...
[/quote]

Thanks Steelrain I knew Axxo where good, but I didn't know the others. 
Rick James


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Mattones and Pacman you guys need to get a headphone/headset. I can't stand talking sh*t to you guys and not have a chance to hear what you guys say back.


i got one yesterday. wasent sure if it was working today when i was on.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone playing Eye Of Judgement?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

anybody who plays COD4 can add me... just started playin a week or so ago and already almost to 55 the first time through oh and "Snidro" is my name


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Whats the next game y'all plan on purchasing?

Mine is going to be Condemned 2 on March 11th and then Gran Turismo 5 Prologue on April 15th.

**** this thread was falling too far into the forum







****


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GT prologue on april 15th? Awesome. (my birthday)

Then GTA4.

Haven't really had a chance to look at the new games coming out.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i want fifa 08


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Since the Blue-Ray/HD-DVD war is finally over (I knew it was prob gona be blue-ray but wanted to make sure) my girl went out and bought me a PS3 and COD4 tonight (yes I know, shes a keeper). Downloading all the damn updates right now. Its going to be hard playing FPS on a controller since Im used to playing FPS with my PC. Ill update with my screename and all that once I get it going. I had a 360 back in the day and like it, but I just never used it too much so I sold it. I probably wont game too much on the PS3 but use it more for Blue-Ray movies, unless I find some games I REALLY like over the PC. See you all on the battlefield!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, am I a total noob or did I get a bad PS3? I cannot get the damn disc drive to open!!! It just beeps at me and doesnt open, Ive even tried holding it for awhile and I get a second light but it still wont open! Help me I want to play COD4!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Ok, am I a total noob or did I get a bad PS3? I cannot get the damn disc drive to open!!! It just beeps at me and doesnt open, Ive even tried holding it for awhile and I get a second light but it still wont open! Help me I want to play COD4!!


just insert the disc into the PS3. There is no drive that comes out to place the disc on like the ps2 etc


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I feel like a complete noob but I figured it out. I was trying to figure it out for along time too!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Yea, I feel like a complete noob but I figured it out. I was trying to figure it out for along time too!


haha have ou got online yet on COD4? I'll be online in an hour.

My online name is Mattones


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I just got offline from CoD4. It's fun, but I'm really getting tired of listening to the morons with the Bluetooth's. Lighten up ya bastards!....it's a game!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I just got offline from CoD4. It's fun, but I'm really getting tired of listening to the morons with the Bluetooth's. Lighten up ya bastards!....it's a game!


Mind you video games are their life


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

SkubaSnax is the name and all I have is COD4. Ill add the names on the first page later, dont own me too bad im still a noob!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I gotta try to add you ScubaSteve but I might be maxed out on number of friends I have. I think the ps3 has a limit of 50 or so online friends. (One downfall I will admit). Most of the guys I have are from Honda-Tech, pfury, and then just real life friends that own the ps3.

Add a few good games this weekend of Call of Duty 4 with piranha_guy_dan and Mattones. (Is it Mat tones or Matt ones?) Matt, also get a blue tooth headset that works bitch. Need to talk more sh*t to you.

Serra, whats your ps3 name? I'll add you to the list on the first page.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

fuk back, every time u send me a invite, I accept it and says to me unable to connect to host, wtf?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

curly add me

piranha_guy_dan

and its probably because by the time you accept he is already in a game, just send him one back and he always invites you again.

P.S b_ack im very disappointed im second from the bottem of that list. i thought we had something man









oh and uncle ben and scboy are maxed on their friends..... i want to add someone from the nug guys so if you arent on i can at least play with some kinda team, its balls playing with strangers when no one else is online


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I gotta try to add you ScubaSteve but I might be maxed out on number of friends I have. I think the ps3 has a limit of 50 or so online friends. (One downfall I will admit). Most of the guys I have are from Honda-Tech, pfury, and then just real life friends that own the ps3.
> 
> Add a few good games this weekend of Call of Duty 4 with piranha_guy_dan and Mattones. (Is it Mat tones or Matt ones?) Matt, also get a blue tooth headset that works bitch. Need to talk more sh*t to you.
> 
> Serra, whats your ps3 name? I'll add you to the list on the first page.


its Mat tones. I know eh its a pain using the 4 letter Clan to write words.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey PGD sorry for leaving the game the other day when we were playing (even though the team was probably better off without me since Ive never played that mode and im not good to begin with). My damn wireless connection cuts out at random sometimes and it just happened to go right in the middle of it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

man dont put yourself down the only way to get better is to keep at it

and mattones what the hell is mat tones mean anyways? lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry curley like dan said just send me an invite and ill invite you again. i always try to invite everyone


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

b_ack you are avoiding our relationship problem. we need counselling

Dan


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bump added new users


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

B_ack always plays Sobatge or what ever its called. I'm more of a Free for all or team death match haha.







i'll be on for a bit tonight


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Team Deathmatch is by far my fav!! Gotta love it

Although I played sabotage one time and it was nuts.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the free for all, mostly because thats all Ive played...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i like domination PLUS its the fastest way to get alot of points to build up your gun collection


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I just played a game of domination and i REALLY hate when your entire time stays back to defend the base when ur the only guy going for the bomb non stop and have no back up when u get to their base. GAH


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

domination is capture the flag........ you are thinking of sabotage i think....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

*waldron* has PS3 and COD4 now! I made him get it haha i have him in my friends but i forget his username.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Got COD4 today, JUST started campaign my buddy got me online playing deathmatch and im gettin murdered left n right. just gotta get some practice in my PSN is IcebergP.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mattones said:


> B_ack always plays Sobatge or what ever its called. I'm more of a Free for all or team death match haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play either groundwar, domination, headquarters, then sabotage.

I mainly like to play team oriented matches if I have a big party of people. You also gotta remember when having a party of people you gotta play what other people want to play. I'm usually up for anything, but team death match or free for all are my last choices.

I'll be online tonight probably. Not sure, new shows are finally on.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pics from the revamped playstation store. Its now gonna be software based instead of just a webpage. 

































Socom Details:
New details from Electronic gaming magazine:

GAMEPLAY:
-You can roll or underhand a grenade
with real physics
-You can lean your guy with the six-axis instead of the d-pad
-There is proximity chat
-Your clan can talk via open chat, but you can L2 to chat to everyone on your team. Or if you have proximity chat then you chat with who ever is around you.
-Audio has changed. Sounds around a corner sound muffled.
-There is now a run/sprint mode. You can run/sprint but you canâ€™t shoot and your gun will not be accurate after running. So basically just use this too avoid snipers.
-Tilt with the six-axis can be tweaked for sensitivity
-There are exploding barrels and cars.
-View distance is big, so no more fog like SOCOM 2
-Smoke looks dark gray
-They talk about the 3rd person view. They said because the new widescreen TVs have a different ratio, there was too much space on each side of the classic view.
-"Sony's Seth Luisi says, "Because it was more centered towards 4:3 TVs, and now going to 16:9, we have a lot more area off to the sides."
-You can go up on roofs.

Also, Metal Gear Solid Hands-On:
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/863/863825p1.html

Mercenaries 2 out this August!
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/864/864220p1.html

GRID
http://www.gamespot.com/video/939160/6188689/videoplayerpop


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Mercenaries 2 out this August!
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/864/864220p1.html


Too bad it probably won't be for the PS2. I loved this game...I don't believe I've fully beat the game yet.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so b_ack they basically tried to make socom at close to COD4 as possible


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I just bought the LOST game for PS3. SO Sweet


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I had to ship my PS3 back to SONY because it stopped reading discs. Just when I was making real progress on CoD4. I might be blowing one of you guys' brains out right now instead of posting here.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so b_ack they basically tried to make socom at close to COD4 as possible


Socom is different than COD4. One its third person, all small close range fire fights. Different maps, most play the no respawn (search & destroy on cod4) but remember that socom is a long lived series (yes call of duty is too, but this is brand new modern combat with new developing company).

I just got the EGM magazine in the mail and the game looks pretty sweet. I'm definately gonna check it out, never played the game before but I will try now. (use to be against shooters on consoles, still kinda am. mouse over controller)


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Had some good games tonight with Mattones and B_ack. First time I had played with some fury members. Good times guys


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Humper said:


> Had some good games tonight with Mattones and B_ack. First time I had played with some fury members. Good times guys


It was a good time

I just added a ton of you people who have COD4 for PS3 so check your friends list!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

A walkthrough of the new PSN coming april 15th
http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/04/10/let-gr...store-redesign/

PS3 Getting DTS-HD Master Audio Support


> www.blu-ray.com »
> 
> PS3 Getting DTS-HD Master Audio Support
> Posted April 10, 2008 11:52 AM by Josh
> ...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Xbox has their new cod4 levels im told..When does ps3 get theirs?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i think xbox was 3rd correct? and ps3 is 23rd. just what i heard.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> i think xbox was 3rd correct? and ps3 is 23rd. just what i heard.


Creek map rocks! Chinatown is fun!

360 rules!!!!!!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Not really yall gotta pay for sh*t, lol. F'that.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Gentlemen,

If you need a bluetooth headset, there is on on Buy.com fooooooo FREE









This deal is for US ONLY...sorry international members.

"Buy.com has a $60 blue tooth Soyo headset that's $10 if you choose the free 7-9 day shipping ; but if you sign up for Google Checkout it's free."

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=...amp;dcaid=17653


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice find...I got mine for $3 on Easter or I would be all over that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gran Turismo Prolouge is out. I think I'm gonna hit up circuit city after work and try it out.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Steelrain said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> If you need a bluetooth headset, there is on on Buy.com fooooooo FREE
> 
> ...


i did this exact same deal about 3 months ago. i got a free bluetooth headset, and made another acc for $10 off a $10 2gb usb flash drive. got both for absolutely free. this is on slickdeals.net.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone else pick up Gran Turismo Prologue? Ended up picking it up, started with a Honda Type R and just purchased a 350z. The Z owns in the C classes.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Anyone else pick up Gran Turismo Prologue? Ended up picking it up, started with a Honda Type R and just purchased a 350z. The Z owns in the C classes.


Any lambo's in the game?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh man I want Granturismo so badly. My buddy has it with the racing wheel. It's sick, it looks like a momo wheel and it's got paddle shifters on it!

Speaking of Lambo's Mattones..I saw a Black Gallardo on the road the other day. I was on my way home from school and it was boner-licious lol I live in Guelph..so probly an hour from you and theres about 3 Gallardo's in my city. Pretty crazy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mattones said:


> Anyone else pick up Gran Turismo Prologue? Ended up picking it up, started with a Honda Type R and just purchased a 350z. The Z owns in the C classes.


Any lambo's in the game?
[/quote]

no, but they do have ferraris, lotus, GTRs, aston martin, etc.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> Oh man I want Granturismo so badly. My buddy has it with the racing wheel. It's sick, it looks like a momo wheel and it's got paddle shifters on it!
> 
> Speaking of Lambo's Mattones..I saw a Black Gallardo on the road the other day. I was on my way home from school and it was boner-licious lol I live in Guelph..so probly an hour from you and theres about 3 Gallardo's in my city. Pretty crazy.


Burlington has an Orange 07 LP640


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i am so sick and tired of people quitting the online games just because they are losing... it's driving me crazy. i dealt with this for months with madden 08 and now i'm dealing with it again with mlb 08 the show. i have started about 20 games in the last few days and i have only finished 5 or 6, some people quit right after you score the first time and others wait til there's probably about 5 minutes left in the game and all of a sudden you get the pause screen. i realize that this is just something that you have to deal with when you are playing online games, but people need to grow a set of balls and finish what they start... if you're still getting your ass kicked by the computer on the rookie setting and it upsets you, then you're probably not ready to step up to online play. i know others feel the same way, and i don't mean to whine, but i just get really frustrated when i'm all into a game and all of a sudden the "so and so has quit" message pops up


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

haha When i'm the host on COD4 I always wait till the games over to leave ebcause i hate it when the host leaves half way during the game.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mattones said:


> haha When i'm the host on COD4 I always wait till the games over to leave ebcause i hate it when the host leaves half way during the game.


Its ok on COD because the host switches straight away and you restart a game, what joe means is when you play a 1 on 1 sports game and i completly agree!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> haha When i'm the host on COD4 I always wait till the games over to leave ebcause i hate it when the host leaves half way during the game.


Its ok on COD because the host switches straight away and you restart a game, what joe means is when you play a 1 on 1 sports game and i completly agree!
[/quote]
doesn't it just drive you nuts? i understand that sometimes things come up and you have to drop what you're doing, but it's quite obvious that these people are just pussies, because it only happens when they're losing. i do have to say that i played one game last night against someone that took a straight whoopin and stayed til the end, i pitched a complete game shutout with 12 strikeouts and hit everything he threw at me, i honestly felt embarassed for him, i was just waiting for him to quit the whole time, but he never did.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So tell me if I'm correct. In Madden 08, an individual can NOT export their franchise team to "play now"?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

You can use your franchise roster offline in play now.. but why? Online you cant use modified rosters. I hate when I goto a friends house to play and they have a team with all 99's and a created player.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> So tell me if I'm correct. In Madden 08, an individual can NOT export their franchise team to "play now"?


Don't have madden, sorry man.

New demos were added on Thursday to the Playstation Store. Bourne demo, Haze, and Grid.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I have Grand Turismo 5, GTA4, NHL 08, COD4, and about 15 other games... add me if you want aaaronic


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I didnt like the Haze demo. It looks sort of 'Halo-ish', which I dont like Halo either w/ spacesuits, laser beam weapons etc.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

will they ever put the new maps for COD4 up for free eventually?? I figure maybe once the brew ha ha is over about the new maps they may just get rid of some older ones and add these in the regular mix........... i hate that overgrown,downpour,showdown, wetworks, they bore the hell out of me


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont even play COD4 and I bought the map pack LOL. I should install it and give it a shot sometime.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> will they ever put the new maps for COD4 up for free eventually?? I figure maybe once the brew ha ha is over about the new maps they may just get rid of some older ones and add these in the regular mix........... i hate that overgrown,downpour,showdown, wetworks, they bore the hell out of me


From what I've read the maps will never be free. Cough up the $10 you cheap canadian bastard/


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone hook up there PSP to PS3? I just tried yesterday and its pretty crazy what it can do, but it would be nice if it did a little more. I can remotely turn on my PS3 from anywhere as long as my PSP has a wireless connection and watch movies or music from my PC through the media server. Then turn the PS3 off when done...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> will they ever put the new maps for COD4 up for free eventually?? I figure maybe once the brew ha ha is over about the new maps they may just get rid of some older ones and add these in the regular mix........... i hate that overgrown,downpour,showdown, wetworks, they bore the hell out of me


The new maps get boring very very quickly!

Whenever chinatown or broadcast come up now i skip them and hope from crash or the long street one!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

3 or 4 of us friends share downloads so I buy one game the next person gets tabs on another game etc... Creek, Chinatown and Broadcast were awesome but got OLD from playing strictly those 3 maps during double XP weekened. I got really sick of the maps. I started a new prestige. Then GTA IV came out I quit playing COD, Im getting kind of sick of GTA IV now, I'll prob get back on COD here soon. Even though they got old it's worth $10 easily. Still the best online game to me, along with Tekken 5DR.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> Anyone hook up there PSP to PS3? I just tried yesterday and its pretty crazy what it can do, but it would be nice if it did a little more. I can remotely turn on my PS3 from anywhere as long as my PSP has a wireless connection and watch movies or music from my PC through the media server. Then turn the PS3 off when done...


My little bro did that and it seemed cool, he just didn't have the ps3 hooked up as a media server. I need to get a new laptop before I set up the media server to my ps3. Then I would look into getting my 3rd psp. (1st one stolen, 2nd sold)


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Is it possible to import audio tracks to your games? I.E. Madden 08?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Is it possible to import audio tracks to your games? I.E. Madden 08?


I do not think you can from what I've read.


----------

